# LPG in Morocco



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

We have a Gaslow system fitted to the van. Any suggestions for LPG filling in Morocco. We're thinking of buying a light weight refillable bottle as an extra if we find somewhere where the gaslow cant be filled but a bottle can! 
Hilary


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Agadir, Marrakesh probably for LPG at a gas depot no chance at a filling station. Most large camp sites can get ANY bottle refilled for you...Ray Detourer is the best Guy to ask...


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

There are a number gas of depots around Morocco....outside most major towns, you can smell them :roll: ......... If you are lucky they will re-charge your bottles as long as you have the correct supply connectors i.e. their end to your end.

I/we try and NOT use these depots as I have experienced damaged connections. high/low fill pressure and contaminated gas etc etc.......Also you can hang around for ages and I am sure it is a matter of time before a serious accident happens....... 8O . You can taste the gas in the air at some of these depots!

We now supply full bottles/regulators on our tours......less hassle!

.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Agree with Ray 

I bought a full bottle of gas and regulator in Morocco for about €25 and used that while keeping the on board tank full as a reserve, bottled gas is cheap and available in every town.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

*LPG Morocco*



ScotJimland said:


> Agree with Ray
> 
> I bought a full bottle of gas and regulator in Morocco for about €25 and used that while keeping the on board tank full as a reserve, bottled gas is cheap and available in every town.


Did you buy the full bottle and regulator for that price? We were considering taking one of our spare cylinders and regulator to have filled but if it is that easy and cheap we would save the weight and buy out there


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

don't forget to go to the fishing docks at Agadir (they all shouted I looked like ali baba!, it's the designer beard: lol), it's good to see, you can see massive wooden ships being built also.

there is a really posh coffee shop/restaurant on the way into the docks, it's really out of place there???

we went to the ruins, high on the hill, there is not much to see, but the view is good.

enjoy

wilse


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Blaine

Just buy a full bottle and regulator when you are over there. Exchange same colour bottle for about 4euro.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: LPG Morocco*



blaine said:


> Did you buy the full bottle and regulator for that price?


Yes indeed, 
We were in Meknes at this time, I asked one of the camp site 'wardens' if he knew where I could buy LPG. He walked into town and brought back a full 13kg bottle and regulator and I'm guessing he also added on a few Dirhams for his trouble.. :lol:


----------

